# Craftsman Radial Arm saw (1980's vintage) motor smokes



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just picked up a 1980's vintage Craftsman Radial Arm saw. It sat in in the previous owner's damp garage for probably 10 years. There's some surface rust on the post and the particleboard table was distentegrating.

Whenever I start the motor, it begins to smell like smoke - and has put off white smoke. I'm not running it anymore until I figure out what's up.

I've taken off the cowling and blown out the motor with compressed air from my compressor. That seems to have loosened up a bunch of impacted sawdust. However, the spindle is still stiff and the smoke smell still happening.

Any suggestions on next steps most appreciated.

Jim


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

I would take the motor off of the saw and take it to motor rewind shop and have them check it out. Smoke coming out of it is not a good sign. It does sound like at the very least it needs new bearings. Have it checked out first.


----------



## Guy Bratt (Sep 10, 2010)

*leaking smoke*

The motor shop is the place to start but that's a cheap motor. May cost more to fix than replace. It's important to remember They only put some much smoke inside electric equipment. If you let it leak out your device may never work again.:cray:


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Try some nicorette,


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Guy Bratt said:


> It's important to remember They only put so much smoke inside electric equipment. If you let it leak out your device may never work again.:cray:


 
Funny!!


----------



## Howie (Sep 12, 2010)

Having the motor cleaned or even replacing it sounds cheap compared to burning down your shop.


----------



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

Status update - no more smoke. Blew the accumulated sawdust out of the motor and hit it with some tuner cleaner. Runs fine without overheating (unloaded). Will keep an eye on it once it gets back into production.

I suspect the centrifugal switch had gotten stuck - and once it was cleared, no more smoke.


----------

